# Sheep Breed Page Project



## elevan

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each sheep breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157360#p157360

We also need help obtaining breed pictures:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13953

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## elevan

Volunteers are still needed for this project.  A truly great page is one built by someone who is passionate about a breed and has hands on experience with that breed.  Are you that person?


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## elevan

Volunteering 77?


----------



## 77Herford

Think the Moderators took on more than they can chew.  With every breed of all the livestock animals, thats a monumental task.


----------



## redtailgal

yes, it is indeed a monumental task for them!

BUT, we are a monumental forum and if each person would agree to take just ONE page, there wouldnt be enough pages for all the members to do one .............and the WHOLE thing would be done.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, sure take her side, lol.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## elevan

It may be a monumental task, but I'm tenacious and it will be sooooo good for the members of this forum when it's done.  So, 77, what breed / species can I put you down for?


----------



## carolinagirl

You can put me down for Barbados Blackbelly sheep.


----------

